# due to start 1st iui mid may



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

hi girlies, 
                          im due to start my 1st iui in mid may just wondering if anyone else is

                rachelle


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Rachelle

I'm also due to start my first IUI - can't wait.  I'm waiting for AF to arrive which should be this week sometime.  I've never been so excited for the witch to arrive - sad!

Let me know how it goes!
Cathy


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

I know how you feel.  I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere after waiting for so long.

I'm feeling very positive but I also realise that the success rate is not great but at least we get 3 free go's on the NHS.  Have you received your drugs yet?  I got mine a few weeks ago and it is really scary.  So many bits and pieces and I haven't got a clue what happens next.

Are you having your tx privately or on the NHS?

 Good luck.
Cathy


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Rachel.

I have just started my first cycle of IUI.  I have used clomid before and I have a son as a result but clomid failed to work second time around so progressing to IUI.  I was quite a pro at clomid I knew it inside out and back to front.  I knew exactly when I was going to get the side effects and what they meant etc but now im injecting and I must admit it was really scary at first.  I still cant self inject but I prepare everything and my DH does his duties.

Its my fourth day of injecting now and im going for a scan on Thursday to see how follies are progressing.  Im really nervous because if this fails i know we cant afford another go straight away so we have to save up again.  (Unfortunately we cant have any treatment on the NHS because we already have our son).

Have you taken Clomid before?

Jo
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Rachelle and Jo

I'm going in for my first scan tomorrow at 10.00 and I'm so excited.  Can't believe I'm starting my first rollercoaster ride.  I hope it goes smoothly.

Any news on when you'll be starting your tx?

Have a good weekend
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello, can i join in?   I have just started my injections, yesterday. Am being injected with HMG (brand name lepori - but thats in spain, not sure name in uk? -100mg) So super-chuffed to have started tx, as think the in-limbo waiting around bit is unbearable....unfortunatley had trainee nurse injecting my backside today and OMG the pain!! hope she isnt there tomorrow or may hide  
anyway, just to say hello really


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Luna

We might be cycle buddies together.  I started taking Clomid on Saturday and only 3 injections, tomorrow, Thursday and Saturday.  I have to go in for another scan on Saturday to see how the follies are doing, and if everything is ok, we get basted next week.  Yipee  

You are very brave doing something like this in a foreign country.  I don't think I could.  Do you know when you might be basted?

Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi there, sending lots of   your way  
have you been on clomid before? 3 injections sounds way better than my treatment...injections every day for 10 days  
Not sure what happens to be honest as dh is still to call the consultant to arrange when to go in for scan/blood tests. He has gone to walk up a mountain (!) so will have to wait until later to nag him  
its frustrating not being able to pump the consultant for all details (hence have to rely on forgetful dh) as although i know intermediate-level spanish im afraid it doesnt include all the iui jargon!! DH off soon to work in portugal so will have to go for injections alone, scans alone etc. 
I seem to remember consultant saying basting would be around 10-12 days after start injections..so that would be 18th ish, although guess it depends on how my body reacts..maybe later? 20th ish?
when did you have first scan?


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Luna

How are the injections going?  Had anymore luck finding the Spanish terms for IUI?

Went in yesterday for Menopur injection and have another tomorrow.  I'm sure I can feel things happening down there!! Or maybe I'm  

       

Cathy


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Rachelle - any news yet?

Jo - how are things going?  Do you know when you'll be basted?

Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello   ..is anybody else having bottom-injections?  
Im having intramuscular injections every day for 10 days  ...is anyone else in same boat?
My   is v. sore already and still 6 days left....going in for scan on friday to see how the follies are looking  . What stage are you all at now? Hey Cathy, hope the clomid is being kind to you  
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ladies - i don't know whether I'm too late to join in or not really.

I'm due to get scanned on the 19th, injected on the 21st and basted on the 22nd - anyone else around that time??

This will be my third go on the NHS.  Just taking Clomid and having HCG injection so it sounds a lot kinder on the bum than some of your treatments!!!  (Although it does feel like i've been kicked by a horse for a few days after and DH seems to pick this time to give me the affectionate pat on the affected area every time I walk past him!)

I've found the first 2 cycles of IUI to be really good - not painful or scary in any way (although that could be because I'm lucky to not have to inject).  I've really felt "things working" - I could feel it on my right side a lot the first time and the scan showed a couple of really big follies on that side.

I've also felt ovulation both times as well which I don't normally feel (although they tell me I'm ovulating regularly - how would they know!!!)

It IS a rollercoaster but then this whole experience is isn't it??

Good luck to you all and I hope I'm not too late to join in!

Moom
xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Moom

I was beginning to think that no-one else was having IUI this month.  There seems to be a lot of 2WW's.
Of course you can join our little thread.

At least you've had some experience at IUI.  This is my first go - I also have 3 on the NHS.  I've taken Clomid (Saturday - yesterday) and only had two Menopur injections, possibly another on Saturday.  I'm due to go and have another scan this Saturday to see how follies are growing, and hopefully being basted next week.  I so excited.

Lets hope this is a good month for all of us
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi moom   and cathy!
nice to have cycle buds  
Im getting quite excited about having follie scan tomorrow, although worried am either a poor responder or over responder   I guess we shall see tomorrow. Hoping dr says, by some miracle, that wont need any more injections, and that im good to go 
I have same prob with dh deciding to pat   after injections, Moom, which is strange as he would normally never do this   Men...! Anyway, looking forward to hearing about all your follies!!  
..oh, also, why do they say that they like to see 3?? is that really


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Luna - how did the scan go?

Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi cathy, just back from scan now. 2 follies, one 12 and the other just a wee thing sitting beside it, at 6mm. Is this any good? Thought 3 would be better? Does it matter do you know if only one is big? Will the wee one grow??  
Both on right ovary, which makes sense as had more tingly feelings there.
Im on day 8 now and am to go for another scan on monday (but no more injections, so   will be chuffed) and then prob basted wed or thursday next week.
Let me know how your follies are going!! Lots of   for tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello can i join in too? Having my basting tomorrow at 3pm. I'm non-medicated though as I ovulate OK but have highish FSH so not a good idea for meds and DH's sperm is fine but I have some kind of rough ground in my cervix. 

I had my first IUI last cycle (seems like it worked but I had spotting from day 5 afterwards and seems I have low progesterone. But I was travelling and not being monitored so didn't know...duh. I'm really cross about it) and it was sprung on me so quickly I didn't have time to worry about it but I am now. Keep feeling pains and thinking I'm ovulating before we go in!! 

I'm abroad too, in Eastern Europe and had interesting experiences re hsg in a state-run hospital and a gyn who knew nothing but pretended she did. And I have to say because I'm abroad this site has kept me sane (DH might disagree   ) It's our last chance here though as moving back in 2 weeks and not sure how quickly they'll let me carry on in uk or if they'll want to redo all tests (not having hsg again...)

Anyway fingers crossed all round for this month.


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi peewee   lots of luck for the basting tomorrow! I think i will be a day behind you as prob will be basted wed or thursday (depending whats going on in there  , lots of ovary cramps - hopefully follie growing pains  ) Will find out later today.
Anyway, hopefully we can keep each other sane through this! (although i may have already fallen at the first hurdle as worrying like crazy that my wee follie hasnt grown enough  )
lots of luck
xxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

oh and i'm worrying that mine will pop sometime before i get the swimmers in! you can't win in this game, can you?


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Well had my basting today and it went really well.  DH's sperm was excellent apparently, so lets hold thumbs.  I've been having ovary pains all day - quite sore actually.  Feels like constant stitches.  Hopefully they will be gone by tomorrow.

Now I'm doing my daily chant - swim little swimmers!  Sad hey.  I just hope they find a nice and welcoming egg and do their thing.  So I'm officially on my 2WW   - testing 29th May (bank holiday Monday)

Good luck Peewee55 and Luna - I'll be holding thumbs for you!
Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi millers, great to hear all went well   Fantastic news about the   too! 
I had my scan and was told i would be basted on wednesday afternoon. Unfortunately mini-follie has stepped aside and let the bigger one take central stage.   Dont know where it went, although there was a tiny wee black blob that had sunk to the bottom of the screen and presume that was it  
Sooooo, only one follie, but its a nice looking 18, with a 8mm lining so all in all pretty chuffed  
What a hassle trying to do all this by myself in spanish...trying to discuss thickness of endo lining,  arrange for sperm pot for dh with nurses, and make an appt with receptionist for an hour after he drops it off..and then trying to converse with three different pharmacists re drugs/progesterone etc..(some of them didnt stock it, was starting to feel mildly panicky ) At least dh will be back on wednesday for sperm drop off (he is in portugal just now) Anyway, sorry, rambling on....hope the pains arent too bad. Were you told to take progesterone?


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

luna,
hahahaha....sorry to laugh but I so know what you mean! and I'm trying in Serbo bleedin' croat! trying to arrange sperm tests on the phone..crikey! my doctor speaks perfect English but it's all the peripheral people that I struggle with. but I'd rather be here than trying to go through UK system which I'll have to do next time. I know the NHS all too well... 
cathy, will be testing on the bank holiday tues, eek, it's a long way away, I'll be living back in Uk by then. so we can be buddies. 
having my final glass of wine - dh told me off but I pointed out that maybe - MAYBE - it's my last one for next year or so! 
hmm. time for bed, big day tomorrow..


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

..peewee, just to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. Am sure it will all go swimmingly  
Well done us managing to stagger through the tx terminology in strange languages   I havent had to resort to desperate hand gestures and sign language yet and hopefuly dh will be there for when i ask about the progesterone pessaries  
 

xxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Luna - good luck for tomorrow.  I hope the it goes very smoothly.  

Jo and Rachelle - how are things going?

Peewee55 - how did basting go?  Good luck for testing  

Moom - good luck for your scan on Friday       

I just love that banana!
Cathy


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Rachelle, just logged on after a couple of weeks and saw your post.  I have just finished 3 weeks of down-regging and start my injections this evening for my first go of IUI.  Really nervous, but excited too.  Had baseline scan yesterday but lining still a bit chunky, so waiting til tomorrow to take stims.  Hoping all goes well for you  



Lyndy BB


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck LyndyBB for the injections.  What are you taking?

This is also my first go at IUI - feel very naive sometimes.

Cathy


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hello lyndybb and miller (and anyone else there?) Well, feeling a bit negative today and not even been basted yet   I had my HCG injection this morning (trainee nurse again..ouch  ) and have had NO ovulation pains or anything. Had pains downstairs yesterday and the day before but absolutely nada/zilch today. Is it poss to ovulate before the HCG?? Arrgh. Had scan yesterday so surely doc would have been able to tell if it was to pop that night??
see what a nightmare i am and its not even 2WW!!! Had eggy CM last night (sorry tmi) and now am all dry...  
anyway, sorry for all this waffle. POSITIVE THINKING   
Will be reading your diary Millers   and sending   vibes your way (and for everyone also naturally  )
XXX


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Luna

I don't think you must worry - unfortunately we have to put our trust in the hands of the Dr's.  Maybe your ovulation pains will start tomorrow.  I know I had them yesterday and it was pretty painful.  I lay on the sofa the whole day - was the only place that I was comfortable.

Hope things go well for your basting!
Cathy


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi girls 
can i join you im going for my final scan tommorow and hopefully iui on friday this is my third go now last time ending in a early m/c its such a scarey time all this my last scan showed i had 2 follies one at 16mm and one at 14mm so im hoping i will have two ready to go tommorow im trying to send all the postive vibes to them i can and going for accupunture tommorow after trigger shot to encourage my eggs down my tubes and having reki on friday before insemenation to relax my body ready for iui friday lunchtime anyway hope you dont mind me joining you i dont think im to far behind most of you right id better get off best wishes and good luck to everyone love paula


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Paula

There are a lot of us being basted this week - hopefully we'll have more BFP's.  Your follies sound good - apparently they can grow around 2mm every day!

Good luck for basting!  Join us on the 157 thread.

Cathy


----------

